# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Prof. Peter Prifti

## Albo

*Peter Prifti: Noli më kërkoi të bëhesha prift*

Rreth 200 dosje me dorëshkrime, letra, artikuj të ndryshëm të lëna pas vdekjes nga Peter Prifti, i vëllai ia dorëzoi Shoqatës “Bijtë e Shqipes” në Filadelfia. Arkivi i rrallë i një prej kontribuuesve më të njohur të çështjes shqiptare në SHBA dhe bashkëpunëtorit të ngushtë të Fan Nolit, përmban studime dhe shënime të pathëna ndonjëherë mbi rolin e personaliteteve të njohura shqiptare në SHBA

Në tre paragrafët e parë, redaktori i “Diellit”, Peter Prifti, përshkruan takimin në rezidencën e kryepeshkopit: “E takuam në rezidencën e tij në rrugën ‘Blagden’, një vend i mobiluar me modesti, ku ai ka punuar e ka jetuar për shumë vjet…. Në studion e tij, syri sheh rafte të tëra me libra. Kur dikush e pyeti një herë se a ndihej i vetmuar pa njeri pranë për të biseduar, Noli i tha: ‘Ata janë të gjithë miqtë e mi, unë mund të bisedoj me secilin prej tyre’”.

“Në Kuvendin e Peshkopatës që u mbajt në korrik 1961, unë shërbeva si sekretar i Kuvendit. Gjatë punimeve të Kuvendit ndenja pranë Nolit, në anën e djathtë të tij. Në një kohë pushimi gjatë Kuvendit, Noli u kthye nga unë dhe më pyeti nëse doja të bëhesha prift. Më la përshtypjen se po të bëhesha prift, e kisha rrugën të hapur që një ditë të bëhesha peshkop, e të zija vendin e tij. Unë e falënderova për ofertën fisnike që më bëri dhe për opinionin e mirë që kish për mua, por i thashë, me keqardhje, se karriera klerikale nuk më interesonte.”

Opinionin e Tij për Konicën, Noli e ka dhënë në parathënien e librit “Shqipëria, Kopështi Shkëmbor në Evropën Juglindore”, ku shkruan: “Konica mund të konsiderohet si krijues i prozës moderne shqiptare. Me këshillën dhe drejtimin e tij, unë përktheva disa vepra të Shekspirit, Ibsenit, Edgar Allen Poes dhe Don Kishotin e Servantesit. Vlerësimi i lartë del në kontekst, ku Imzot Noli e quan veten nxënës të Faikut.

Në biografinë e tij të pabotuar ai shkruan: “Filozofia më pasuroi mendjen dhe shpirtin, por jo xhepin, sepse nuk e përdora për të fituar bukën e gojës. Kjo është një nga ironitë e jetës sime.”

Ndihem i kënaqur që e shpëtova arkivin e vëllait, duke e dërguar me 15 koliposta nga San Diego në adresën e shtëpisë sime në New York. Pata sugjerime t’ia dërgoja Arkivit të Shtetit në Tiranë, por ajo punë kërkonte mund e shumë të holla.

Zëri i tij ishte i hollë dhe bisedat me të dukeshin sikur të zhvendosnin nga një kafene e zakonshme në qendër të Tiranës, diku në ato baret me dritare dhe tryeza të rënda, në muret e mbushura me libra. Nuk më kujtohet se çfarë po pinim, por ajo që më shoqëroi gjatë pas atij takimi ishte diçka krejtësisht perëndimore që vinte prej portretit të tij. Damarët e kaltër në duart e bardha dhe një qetësi që fshihte kuriozitet për gjithçka që ndodhte në Shqipëri. Duhet të ketë qenë viti 2001, dhe në takimin tonë ishte edhe vëllai i tij, Naum Prifti. Ky ishte takimi im i parë dhe i fundit me Peter Priftin, megjithëse deri vonë në postën time elektronike vinin email-e përshëndetëse prej tij. Ndjesinë e atij takimi e kam sjellë sërish në kujtesë dy vjet më parë, kur hiri i tij shpërndahej lehtë-lehtë në ujërat e buta të Erzenit. Ai takim më ka mbetur gjatë në mendje, ndoshta pasi takimi me të ishte si një takim me një tjetër botë, dhe një tjetër kulturë që shpërndahej lehtë-lehtë përmes zërit dhe portretit të tij… Burri që kishte veshur pantallona të bardha dhe një xhaketë të një stili krejt ndryshe për Tiranën e atyre viteve, me një mjekër të kuruar me kujdes, ishte njeriu që kishte jetuar historinë e atyre dhjetëra njerëzve që ishin përpjekur ta ndryshonin Shqipërinë nga larg…

Peter Prifti, studiues i shqipes, gazetar dhe një prej kontribuuesve më të njohur të çështjes shqiptare në SHBA, një prej bashkëpunëtorëve më të ngushtë të Fan Nolit, u nda nga jeta dy vjet më parë. Biblioteka e tij personale, një pasuri e gjallë e një periudhe unikale për çështjen e zhvillimet shqiptar, i kaloi të vëllait Naum Prifti. Ndërsa mbi 200 dorëshkrime, fryt i punës së tij shkencore, i kaluan Shoqatës “Bijtë e Shqipes” në Filadelfia. “Ndoshta do të ishte më mirë t’i sillja në Arkivin e Shtetit, por ky transport kushtonte”, shprehet në një intervistë më poshtë për gazetën “Shqip” i vëllai Naum Prifti. Ndoshta koha do të zbulojë atë çfarë Peter Prifti ka lënë në ato rreshta pafund, që sot ndodhen në Filadelfia, të cilat Peteri i shkroi duke pasur në mendje vetëm Shqipërinë.



Vetëm pak kohë më parë, vëllai juaj Peter Prifti, një nga figurat me kontribut të vyer në çështjen shqiptare në SHBA u nda nga jeta. Çfarë ishte për ju kjo ndarje?
Peter Prifti



Peter Prifti

Humbja e vëllait ishte ngjarje e dhimbshme për mua, pas vdekjes së papritur të nipit tim Eri, në moshën 23-vjeçare. Veç lidhjes së gjakut me Peterin patëm lidhje të ngushta shpirtërore. Në dy vitet e fundit shëndeti i tij u keqësua. Vëllai gjatë gjithë jetës kishte qenë “i thatë, por i thantë”, sikurse thotë shprehja popullore. Ai nuk vuante nga ndonjë sëmundje kronike, por mbas moshës 80-vjeçare iu shfaq leukemia dhe shëndeti i tij shkoi teposhtë deri sa më 17 gusht 2010 u nda nga jeta. Tri javë përpara asaj dite, e vizitova në qendrën shëndetësore në San Diego të Kalifornisë. Me mallëngjim kujtoj bisedën më të vështirë që kam pasur me të në jetën time. Në testament ai shkruante se e linte në dëshirën e familjes nëse donim ta varrosnin, apo ta digjnim kufomën e tij pas vdekjes. Iu luta të mos na e linte ne atë barrë, por ta zgjidhte vetë opsionin që dëshironte dhe ne do të respektonim dëshirën e tij. Kjo bisedë ishte njëlloj si t’i thosha se po ndaheshim për jetë. Pasi u mendua pak, tha se preferonte djegien dhe hiri t’i shpërndahej mbi tokën e atdheut. Amaneti ishte në harmoni me jetën dhe aktivitetin e tij patriotik. Në tetor të atij viti, ime shoqe dhe unë shkuam në Tiranë dhe të ndihmuar nga Akademia e Shkencave ia plotësuam dëshirën e fundit. Hirin e tij e shpërndamë mbi lumin Erzen, në afërsi të Ibës. Më pas shtruam një drekë përkujtimore për të gjithë miqtë dhe dashamirësit që morën pjesë në ceremoni. Aty folën për jetën dhe aktivitetin e tij prof. Emil Lafe, prof. Jorgo Bulo, prof. Nasho Jorgaqi edhe unë. Peter Prifti ishte model i njeriut të thjeshtë që jetonte pa pretendime. Nuk pinte as duhan, as pije alkoolike dhe në të ngrënë ishte shumë i përkorë. Si beqar me përvojë të gjatë dinte të kujdesej për veten, për apartamentin, si edhe për gardërobën dhe menynë e tij ditore. Ishte metodik në gjithçka që ia kushtonte kohën e tij, qysh nga marrja e postës deri në sistemimin e albumeve. I lexonte me kujdes si postën konvencionale dhe internetin dhe u përgjigjej të gjithë atyre që i drejtoheshin. Arkivi i tij ishte i pasur dhe i sistemuar në mënyrë shkencore, me dosje të veçanta për çdo subjekt. Pesë sirtarë të thellë qenë mbushur me mbi 200 dosje. Në apartamentin e tij shihje libra në çdo faqe muri, kryesisht botime shqip, apo kushtuar Shqipërisë, një mori me albume, foto, filma artistikë, midis tyre edhe filmin “Skënderbeu”, dhe një dokumentar për Fan Nolin, kaseta me muzikë shqiptare e klasike, videokaseta.

Cilësi tjetër e tij ishte mirësjellja dhe druajtja ndofta më tepër sesa duhej. Ai kishte shoqëri të gjerë në rrethet intelektuale, personalitet që nderohej nga shqiptarët, nga amerikanët dhe nga profesorë europianë që patën rast ta njihnin ose punuan tok me të. Shpesh kam pyetur veten time se pse nuk u martua. Arrita në përfundimin se mbi të gjitha ishte xheloz për pavarësinë e tij dhe donte që t’u përkushtohej punëve shkencore e letrare që kishte për zemër.

Peter Prifti ishte nga të paktët të rinj të mërgatës shqiptare të brezit të tij që kreu studime universitare të plota dhe mori gradën shkencore pasuniversitare. Ai kreu studimet universitare në Penn State College (1949) dhe vazhdoi arsimin pasuniversitar në “University of Pennsylvania,” ku u nderua me gradë shkencore “Master of Arts Degree in Philosophy” më 1955-n.

Në biografinë e tij të pabotuar ai shkruan: “Filozofia më pasuroi mendjen dhe shpirtin, por jo xhepin, sepse nuk e përdora për të fituar bukën e gojës. Kjo është një nga ironitë e jetës sime.”

Vërtet numri i shqiptarëve që kanë përfunduar studimet e larta në SHBA menjëherë pas lufte është i pakonsiderueshëm. Kuptohet se prindërit e tyre preferonin t’i mbanin fëmijët në bizneset e tyre, ndërsa babai ynë mendoi se shkollimi do ta ndihmonte Peterin ta kishte jetën më të lehtë dhe të mos hiqte ato rropatje që pati ai vetë dhe emigrantët e tjerë të fillimit të shekullit. Peter Prifti bashkë me Polin, vëllain e madh, kanë meritën se nisën në Filadelfia një radioprogram javor në gjuhën shqipe, me qëllim të ruhej gjuha dhe traditat. Më 1957-n, Peteri i dërgoi “Diellit” një ese mbi gjendjen e shqiptarëve në Pensilvani, e cila u pëlqeu nga Noli dhe vatranët e tjerë. Unë besoj se ai shkrim i hapi rrugën ta ftonin në Kuvendin e Vatrës më 1958 në Boston, dhe ta zgjidhnin sekretar të Federatës dhe njëkohësisht redaktor të gazetës “Dielli”. Këto detyra i dhanë rastin të njihej nga afër me Fan Nolin dhe patriotë të tjerë të shquar. Dy vjet më vonë, profesori Grifits, autor i librit “Shqipëria dhe grindja Sovjeto-Kineze” i ofroi punë në MIT në Boston, një institucion studimesh me famë ndërkombëtare. Atje punoi për 15 vjet si këshilltar për çështjet shqiptare dhe në vitin 1978 botoi librin “Socialist Albania Since 1944”, (Shqipëria Socialiste që nga viti 1944). Libri u etiketua me të meta të pafalshme nga regjimi komunist se aty kritikohej Enver Hoxha si diktator. Midis të tjerash atje kishte edhe një listë me emrat e anëtarëve të Byrosë Politike, të dënuar nga PPSH-ja si projugosllavë, si prosovjetikë, si deviacionistë, sabotatorë etj. Lista ishte sinjifikative për terrorin politik që mbretëronte në Shqipëri. Nga ky shkak, libri u kategorizua “tepër i rezervuar” nga Biblioteka Kombëtare dhe jepej vetëm me konsensusin e drejtoreshës. Në krahun e kundërt të spektrit, të arratisurit politikë që kishin ardhur nga Shqipëria, e damkosën për propagandë komuniste, por pavarësisht nga ekstremet shqiptare, vepra zuri vend në referencat e studiuesve për Shqipërinë, për të vërtetat objektive dhe paraqitjen faktike.



Peter Prifti ka qenë një ndër njerëzit që ka ndenjur gjatë pranë Fan Nolit. A janë ruajtur në dorëshkrimet që ka lënë pas, histori apo kujtime nga kjo marrëdhënie?

Për këtë po sjell kujtimet e Peter Priftit për Fan Nolin. “Në Kuvendin e Peshkopatës që u mbajt në korrik 1961, unë shërbeva si sekretar i Kuvendit. Gjatë punimeve të Kuvendit ndenja pranë Nolit, në anën e djathtë të tij. Në një kohë pushimi gjatë Kuvendit, Noli u kthye nga unë dhe më pyeti nëse doja të bëhesha prift. Më la përshtypjen se po të bëhesha prift, e kisha rrugën të hapur që një ditë të bëhesha peshkop, e të zija vendin e tij. Unë e falënderova për ofertën fisnike që më bëri dhe për opinionin e mirë që kish për mua, por i thashë, me keqardhje, se karriera klerikale nuk më interesonte.” (Flamurtari Kombit, 1882-1982) Peter Prifti ka shkruar një sërë artikujsh për Nolin, e po ashtu ka përkthyer fjalimin e tij në Lidhjen e Kombeve në Gjenevë, 10 shtator 1924 nga frëngjishtja në anglisht. Njëherë pasi botoi një shkrim të bukur pa emër kushtuar Nolit, i ngjau një incident. Në një mbledhje përkujtimore në Boston dikush pyeti kush ishte autor i shkrimit dhe për habinë e Peter Priftit, një personalitet i shquar i diasporës (A.A.) deklaroi se autori qe ai. Peter Priftit që u ndodh atje, i erdhi aq turp sa nuk pipëtiu. Pas një viti pati rast ta botonte me emrin e tij dhe kështu çështja u mbyll pa zhurmë. Këtë incident ia rrëfen edhe prof. Nasho Jorgaqit, te përgjigjet që i dërgoi rreth anketës për Nolin, por e luti të mos e zinte ngoje.

Një kapitull me gjashtë shkrime anglisht për Nolin ndodhet te libri “Unfinished Portrait of a Country”, sikurse “Audiencë me metropolitan Fan S. Nolin”, “Për kujtim të peshkop Fan Nolit”, “Një Amerikan i madh me origjinë shqiptare” etj. Peteri ka përkthyer anglisht me besnikëri e bukuri artistike poezinë “Anës lumenjve.” Një ALBUM për Fan Nolin, me poezi pak të njohura dhe me foto ia ka dërguar dhuratë Institutit të Gjuhësisë. Falë këmbënguljes së tij për kërkime shkencore, pas plot dy vjet përpjekjesh, ai siguroi kopjen origjinale të fjalimit të Nolit, mbajtur në Lidhjen e Kombeve Gjenevë, më 10 shtator 1924, të cilën e përktheu nga frëngjishtja në anglisht, për t’ua bërë të njohur anglishtfolësve, atë perlë oratorie.



Ka pasur një debat që ju e keni botuar kohët e fundit në shtyp mes Peter Priftit, Arshi Pipës dhe Sami Repishtit…

Për mua, sjellja e tij fisnike ndaj prof. A. Pipës dhe prof. S. Repishtit është veçanërisht mbresëlënëse. Më 1989, ata shkuan te një konferencë ndërkombëtare në Strasburg, ku Pipa referoi me gojë përmbajtjen e referatit për çështjen e Kosovës. Një kopje ia dërguan dhe Peter Priftit për të vjelë mendimin e tij. Sigurisht prisnin lavdërime, ndërsa Peter Prifti u skandalizua nga përmbajtja e referatit dhe hartoi një përgjigje prej 8 faqesh të daktilografuara, ku shprehte indinjatën e tij që autorët ngarkonin me faj shqiptarët e Kosovës për gjendjen e tyre mjerane. Sipas referatit, përdorimi i flamurit kombëtar dhe miratimi i gjuhës së njësuar shqipe nga kosovarët ishin shkaqet që kishin zemëruar autoritetet serbe. Me argumente e me fakte historike, P. Prifti i hidhte poshtë këto pretendime. Debati midis tyre vazhdoi me sulme e kundërsulme. Së fundi, Pipa i uli tonet agresive nga argumentet bindëse të P. Priftit. Ky debat më ra në dorë pas njëzet vitesh, dhe u habita që vëllai nuk e kishte botuar, aq më tepër se ngjarjet historike i kishin dhënë të drejtë atij. Vëllai m’u përgjigj se nuk donte ta botonte kurrsesi sa të ishte gjallë. Nuk donte t’i vinte kolegët e tij në pozita të vështira. Pas vdekjes së tij, debatin e botova te buletini “Zëri i së Vërtetës” në New Jersey dhe te revista “Dy Drinat,” (2012) që del në Kukës, sponsorizuar nga shqiptaro-amerikani Esat Bilali.

Kontributi i Peter Priftit është pak i njohur në Shqipëri…?

Për arsyen e thjeshtë se krijimtaria e tij e pasur publicistike nuk njihet. Deri tani, të gjitha botimet e tij janë anglisht, me përjashtim të vëllimit “Mozaik shqiptar” botuar nga “Buzuku” në Prishtinë. Në Tiranë, shtëpia botuese “Lilo” botoi broshurën “Gjuha është organizëm e gjallë”, ku Peter Prifti debaton me prof. Arshi Pipën dhe mbron gjuhën e njësuar shqipe. Vetëm prof. Eleni Karamitri botoi monografinë “Peter R.Prifti në botën e dijetarëve shqiptaro-amerikanë”, një përpjekje serioze për të njohur jetën dhe punën e tij. Unë ndieja detyrim moral ndaj vëllait që kishte përkthyer anglisht disa nga veprat e mia, ndaj e ndihmova të kompilonim librat e tij anglisht, “Remote Albania – the Politics of Isolationisn” (Shqipëria e Largët – Politika e Izolacionit) botim “Onufri”, 2000, “Land of Albanians: A Crossroads of Pain and Pride” (Vendi i shqiptarëve –Kryqëzim i Dhimbjes dhe Krenarisë) “Horizonti”, 2002. Disa vite më parë, kërkova nga zyra e SOROS-it në Tiranë që veprat e Peter Priftit të përktheheshin shqip, me qëllim që kjo pasuri t’i kthehet trungut të cilit i përket. Nuk pata sukses.

Veç krijimtarisë publicistike, ai ka edhe një sërë veprash linguistike, që vijnë nga periudha e angazhimit në Universitetin e Kalifornisë në San Diego. Në bashkëpunim me albanologun Leonard Newmark, u botua “Standard Albanian,” (Gjuha shqipe e normuar) të cilën A. Kostallari e çmonte veçanërisht për tiparet konstruktive. Më pas vijnë botimet “Spoken Albanian” (Shqipja e folur) dhe “Reading in Albanian” (Lexime në Shqip), dy vepra të mirëpritura nga shqiptarët e Amerikës që donin të zgjeronin njohuritë për gjuhën shqipe.

Peter Prifti ka ndjekur me konsekuencë ngjarjet në Kosovë që nga viti 1968 kur u shpalos kërkesa “Kosova Republikë”. Qysh prej atij viti, ai është i vetmi autor i njohur që ka botuar çdo vit artikuj për situatën dhe gjendjen e popullit shqiptar në Kosovë. Më 1999, kur çështja e Kosovës ziente në mbarë botën, ai botoi te Columbia University New York “Confrontation in Kosova-The Albanian-Serb Struggle, 1969-1999”, (Konfrontim në Kosovë – Lufta shqiptaro-serbe 1969-1999.)

Libri pati jehonë në rrethet akademike të Amerikës për njohjen me problemet e Kosovës, duke dhënë ndihmesën e vet për ndërhyrjen e NATO-s në Kosovë. Nga kërkesat e shumta, libri u ribotua, diçka e rrallë për botimet akademike të kësaj natyre.



Në shtyp është folur për një mori dorëshkrimesh dhe kujtimesh të lëna nga Peter Prifti. Si një nga njerëzit që jeni kujdesur për to, çfarë përmbajnë ato?

Unë kisha në duar rreth 200 dosje me dorëshkrime, shkrime, letra e artikuj, që pasqyrojnë aktivitetin e tij të gjatë. Natyrisht m’u desh t’i skartoja një pjesë të tyre. Habia ime ishte se tok me shkrimet publicistike, gjeta edhe shkrime letrare anglisht, për të cilat s’kisha dijeni. Më të rrallë ai më dërgonte disa pjesë letrare anglisht, po gjithmonë i konsideroja si kuriozitet. Nuk e dija pasionin e tij të fshehtë për letërsinë dhe tani jam kureshtar të di vlerën e tyre. Ndihem i kënaqur që e shpëtova arkivin e vëllait, duke e dërguar me 15 koliposta nga San Diego në adresën e shtëpisë sime në New York. Pata sugjerime t’ia dërgoja Arkivit të Shtetit në Tiranë, por ajo punë kërkonte mund e shumë të holla. Ende nuk e di nëse Arkivi do kishte mundësi të mbulonte shpenzimet. Sidoqoftë unë i depozitova te Shoqata “Bijtë e Shqipes” në Filadelfia, si vendi ku Peter Prifti u edukua dhe u rrit. Ata i vendosën në një hapësirë të veçantë dhe i ruajnë me kujdes. Mbetem me shpresë se do të vijë koha që ky thesar dorëshkrimesh të njihet e të çmohet si pjesë e trashëgimisë shqiptaro-amerikane.

Peter Prifti ka qenë pjesë e rëndësishme e Federatës Panshqiptare Vatra. Si e shihni rolin e kësaj organizate në çështjen shqiptare dhe si e shihni zhvillimin e saj sot?

Këtu do vërej një koincidencë sa të rrallë aq dhe të bukur. Për herë parë në historikun njëqind vjeçar të Vatrës, dy vëllezër nga e njëjta familje zgjidhen sekretarë të Vatrës dhe punojnë me përkushtim për mbarëvajtjen e saj.

Peter ishte sekretar i Vatrës në vitet 1958-1960, ndërsa unë u zgjodha sekretar në vitin 1996 dhe vazhdoj ta kryej edhe sot të vetmen detyrë shoqërore që kam pasur gjatë jetës sime të gjatë. Unë u aktivizova te Vatra që kur jetoja në Filadelfia dhe porsa erdha në New York bashkëpunimi me kryesinë u forcua më shumë. Kam botuar artikuj, reportazhe dhe tregime, si edhe thirrjet drejtuar diasporës shqiptare për të dalë në demonstratë e në aktivitete për Kosovën, të cilat natyrisht janë pa emër.

Ndihem krenar që kam dhënë ndihmesën time dhe e shoh me kënaqësi rigjallërimin e Vatrës pas disa vitesh letargjie e rrudhjesh, për të mirën e komunitetit shqiptar dhe të kombit.

Shqip

----------


## Albo

Intervista që Peter Prifti i bëri Fan Nolit në vitin 1958

*Në shtëpinë e Nolit*

Ruhet në koleksionet e “Diellit” një intervistë që redaktori i “Diellit” në vitet ‘58-‘59, Peter Prifti i pat marrë Nolit, që ato kohë jetonte vitet e fundit të pleqërisë në Kryekishën e Shën Gjergjit. Në fakt, Peter Prifti e ka emërtuar atë jo intervistë, por audiencë me Hirësinë e Tij, me Kryepeshkopin Mitropolit F. S. Noli. Atij i kishte bërë përshtypje të thellë përgjigjja që i kishte dhënë Imzot Noli, njërës prej pyetjeve, që ai i kishte drejtuar: Imzot, cila është vepra juaj më e çmuar për Kombin? Ai i qe përgjigjur: -”Futja e Shqipërisë në Lidhjen e Kombeve më 1920″, sepse i dha fund copëzimit të trojeve shqiptare nga fqinjët! Natyrisht që pranimi i Shqipërisë në Lidhjen e Kombeve është merita e padiskutueshme e Fan Nolit, falë oratorisë dhe diplomacisë së tij, por kryeveprat e Nolit janë të shumta, pat menduar atëherë gazetari që e intervistonte. Futja e Shqipërisë në Lidhjen e Kombeve kishte sponsorizimin e Federatës Panshqiptare “Vatra”.

Audienca me kryepeshkopin është botuar në gazetën “Dielli” në numrin e 10 dhjetorit 1958. Po hyjmë në detajet e kësaj audience për faktin, se ajo jep saktësisht mprehtësinë e intervistuesit dhe padyshim admirimin që kishte ai për ikonën kombëtare Fan Noli.

Në tre paragrafët e para, redaktori i “Diellit”, Peter Prifti përshkruan takimin në rezidencën e kryepeshkopit: “E takuam në rezidencën e tij në rrugën ‘Blagden’, një vend i mobiluar me modesti, ku ai ka punuar e ka jetuar për shumë vjet….Në studion e tij, syri sheh rafte të tëra me libra. Kur dikush e pyeti një herë se a ndjehej i vetmuar pa njeri pranë për të biseduar, Noli i tha:- Ata janë të gjithë miqtë e mi, unë mund të bisedoj me secilin prej tyre”. Duke komunikuar me lexuesin e “Diellit”, editori shkruan: Ishim të interesuar të dinim pikëpamjet e tij për tri çështje të lidhura me njëra-tjetrën: Nacionalizmi shqiptar, puna e tij krijuese dhe komuniteti shqiptar në Amerikë. Për çështjen e parë, kryepeshkopi tha se kish filluar të interesohej për nacionalizmin shqiptar në moshën dhjetë vjeç, kur lexoi përkthimin shqip të Dhiatës së Re nga Kostandin Kristoforidhi dhe pamflete të tjera propagandistike shqiptare. Kopje falas të këtyre materialeve ishin shpërndarë me shumicë në fshatin e tij të lindjes, Ibrik Tepe në Turqi. Fitoren më të madhe në betejën e tij për çështjen shqiptare Imzot Noli, konsideron pranimin e Shqipërisë në Lidhjen e Kombeve. Trishtimi më i madh që ndjente ishte largimi nga Shqipëria më 1924.

Në vazhdën e punës për Shqipërinë, ai hyri në lidhje me shumë udhëheqës shqiptarë, veçanërisht me Faik Konicën. Opinionin e Tij për Konicën, Noli e ka dhënë në parathënien e librit “Shqipëria, Kopështi Shkëmbor në Evropën Juglindore”, ku shkruan: “Konica mund të konsiderohet si krijues i prozës moderne shqiptare. Me këshillën dhe drejtimin e tij, unë përktheva disa vepra të Shekspirit, Ibsenit, Edgar Allen Poes dhe Don Kishotin e Servantesit. Vlerësimi i lartë del në kontekst, ku Imzot Noli e quan veten nxënës të Faikut. Duke bërë fjalë për çështjen e dytë të audiencës, puna krijuese e Imzot Nolit, editori shkruan se ai ka punuar në shumë fusha; përfshirë historinë, fenë dhe muzikën.

Ishim kuriozë të dinim se cilat nga këto i interesonte më tepër, sepse kishim dëgjuar mendime të kundërta. Fakt është se feja është lënda e tij më e preferuar. “Jam marrë, tha Hirësia e Tij, me histori, letërsi dhe muzikë me raste, por feja ka qenë puna e jetës sime, sepse e fillova karrierën time si njeri i Kishës më 1908 dhe jam akoma njeri i Kishës pas 50 vjetësh”. Aktualisht njerëzit që çmon më shumë, Hirësia, janë krijuesit e Kombit si George Washington dhe Skënderbeu dhe reformatorët e Kombit si Lincoln dhe Cromwell. Arsyeja, siç tha vetë, është se është përpjekur që të bëjë të njëjtën punë për Atdheun e tij. Kryepeshkopi ka përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe shumë klasikë të letërsisë dhe vepra të rëndësishme fetare. Vetë Noli tha: “E konsideroj versionin ritmik të Hymneve Bizantine përfshirë në vëllimin Kremtore si më të vështirin dhe më tërheqësin e përkthimeve të mia”. Ç’mendon ai për muzikën moderne, poezinë, oratorinë dhe diplomacinë?

Përgjigjja është se i interesojnë të dyja format e këtyre arteve, si modernia ashtu edhe antikja, sepse sikurse Gëte ai është universal në shije. Për çështjen e tretë, Komunitetin shqiptaro-amerikan sot, ai ka besim tek e ardhmja e komunitetit, nëse do të ecim me kohën. Lidhur me punët e kishës, ai ndjen nevojën e domosdoshme të amerikanizimit të Kishës Ortodokse. Alternativë për këtë, mendon ai, është vetëvrasja kishtare. Sipas mendimit të tij, sa më shpejt të bëhet kjo, aq më mirë është sepse “politika e ngadaltë mund të çojë në humbjen e pariparueshme të brezit të ri, i cili nuk i kupton shërbesat në gjuhën shqipe”. Ai nuk e llogarit rrezikun e grekofilisë ndaj kishës. Për këtë pikë, Kryepeshkopi thekson se “ne i kemi mundur ata për 50 vjetët e fundit dhe do t’i mundim edhe në të ardhmen”. Editori shton: Ne pajtohemi me të!

Shqip

----------


## Albo

*Naum Prifti: Çfarë fshihet në 200 dosjet me dorëshkrime, të nolistit të fundit* 

Trashëgimia studimore, letrare, gazetareske, e Peter Priftit, dishepullit dhe nxënësit të fundit të Nolit, përbën pasuri kulturore dhe historike kombëtare. Për këtë arsye, i vëllai Naum Prifti, në pamundësi për t’i sjellë në Arkivin e Shtetit Shqiptar, ia ka dorëzuar për ruajtje shoqatës “Bijtë e Shqipes” në Filadelfia. Janë 200 dosje me dorëshkrime që mbajnë shkrime publicistike, letra personale, madje dhe letërsi artistike. “As unë nuk e kam ditur sa ishte ai gjallë, që im vëlla shkruante letërsi artistike. E kam zbuluar pas vdekjes së tij, kur kam hapur arkivin e dorëshkrimeve. Ka shumë dorëshkrime në prozë që janë tregime, novela e kujtime. Ai, duke e ditur me sa duket se unë isha shkrimtar i prirur për letërsi artistike, kishte patur gjithmonë druajtje të më tregonte shkrimet letrare”, – tregon vëllai Naum Prifti, i cili tashmë që arkivi ndodhet në ruajtje në kushte optimale, ndjehet shumë i lumtur. Në fakt do të kishte dashur shumë që dorëshkrimet e Peter Priftit të ruheshin në Tiranë, në Arkivin e Shtetit, por për arsye financiare kjo “dërgesë” me vlerë nuk u dërgua dot. “Shumë miq këtu në Amerikë më thanë që t’i dërgoja këto dosje për ruajtje në Arkivin e Shtetit, por në pamundësi financiare nuk e ndërmora këtë iniciativë. Personalisht nuk kam kontaktuar me ata të Arkivit dhe nuk e di nëse vetë Arkivi i Shtetit do të kishte interes që të bënte të mundur zhvendosjen e dorëshkrimeve të vëllait në Tiranë”. Sot dosjet ndodhet në arkivin e Shoqatës “Bijtë e Shqipes” në Filadelfia, vendi ku Peter Prifti u edukua dhe u rrit. “Dosjet ruhen në një hapësirë të veçantë dhe në kushte optimale. Shpresoj që një ditë ky thesar dorëshkrimesh të njihet e të çmohet si pjesë e trashëgimisë shqiptaro-amerikane”.

*Nga letrat e dashurisë, te takimet me Nolin dhe tregimet për miqtë*

Peter Prifti ka qenë një ndër njerëzit që ka qëndruar gjatë pranë Fan Nolit. Mes dorëshkrimeve të tij gjenden edhe kujtime dhe histori nga kjo miqësi mes të dyve. Pjesa më e madhe e kujtimeve të tyre janë botuar, por Naum Prifti që ka shfletuar arkivin e tij, pohon se ka ende shumë për të botuar nga dorëshkrimet e tij. Në një nga dorëshkrimet e veta ai flet hollësisht për takimin e parë me Fan Nolin, episode të të cilit janë botuar në një intervistë të shumë viteve më parë të Peter Priftit. Vepra letrare e tij është gjithashtu e panjohur. “Unë vetë jam njohur me tregimet e tij pas vdekjes se Peter Priftit. Aty sikur njoha një anë tjetër të tij, atë emocionale. Në një prej tregimeve flet për një mikun e vet që ai e ka patur shumë përzemër, por që në fund ia theu zemrën”. Naum Prifti na hap kësisoj dosjet e panjohura të të vëllait. Në ato dorëshkrime Naum Prifti për herë të parë është njohur dhe me “të fshehtat” e jetës private të të vëllait. “Nga dorëshkrimet e tij mësova se dhe ai ka patur simpatitë e tij. Do të veçoja letërkëmbimet e tij me një vajzë amerikane që ai e kishte shoqe dhe që e çmonte shumë, e donte me sa duket, por për shkak të jetës që ajo kishte krijuar tashmë me një bashkëshort, ai nuk hyri kurrë në marrëdhënie dashurore me të. Nga letërkëmbimet kuptohet se ata ishin dhe mbetën deri në fund vetëm miq shumë të mirë. Letërkëmbimet e tyre janë fantastike. Këtë anë të tij e kam njohur nga dorëshkrimet.”

Krijimtaria publicistike e Peter Priftit është pak e njohur në Shqipëri. Pjesa më e madhe e botimeve të tij janë në anglisht dhe të botuara në SHBA. Në shqip shumë pak vepra të tij janë botuar, si vëllimi “Mozaik shqiptar”, botuar në Prishtinë dhe “Gjuha është organizëm i gjallë”, botuar në Tiranë. Ka pasur një debat për gjuhën shqipe mes Peter Priftit, Arshi Pipës dhe Sami Repishtit, që u bë publik në shtyp vetëm një vit më parë. Dorëshkrimi gjendej në arkivin e Peter Priftit dhe u botua nga i vëllai pas vdekjes. “Ky debat më ra në dorë pas njëzet vitesh, dhe nuk e kuptoja pse Peter Prifti nuk e kishte botuar, aq më tepër që ngjarjet historike i kishin dhënë të drejtë atij. Kur e pyeta ai, m’u përgjigj se nuk do të donte që ky dorëshkrim të botohej sa ishte gjallë. Pas vdekjes së tij, debatin e botova te Buletini “Zëri i së Vërtetës” në New Jersey dhe te revista “Dy Drinat” (2012) që del në Kukës, sponsoruar nga shqiptaro-amerikani Esat Bilali. Më 1989-ën ata shkuan te një konferencë ndërkombëtare në Strasburg, ku Pipa referoi për çështjen e Kosovës. Një kopje të këtij referati ia dërguan dhe Peter Priftit, ku ai u skandalizua nga përmbajtja dhe u ul e shkroi një përgjigje ku shprehte indinjatën e tij që autorët ngarkonin me faj shqiptarët e Kosovës për gjendjen e tyre mjerane. Sipas referatit, përdorimi i flamurit kombëtar dhe miratimi i gjuhës së njësuar shqipe nga kosovarët ishin shkaqet që kishin zemëruar autoritetet serbe. Me argumente e me fakte historike, P. Prifti i hidhte poshtë këto pretendime. Debati midis tyre vazhdoi me sulme e kundërsulme. Në fund Arshi Pipa u tërhoq përpara argumenteve të Peter Priftit”,- shpreh mendimin e tij Naum Prifti. Vite më vonë, Prof. Eleni Karamitri do të botonte monografinë “Peter R.Prifti në botën e dijetarëve shqiptaro-amerikanë”, ku bën të njohur për lexuesin shqiptar jetën dhe veprën e Peter Priftit. “Unë kërkova mbështetjen e Soros-it në Tiranë për të botuar në shqip veprat e Peter Priftit që ishin botuar në Amerikë, por ky projekt nuk u realizua. Përveç krijimtarisë publicistike, ai ka edhe një sërë veprash linguistike, që vijnë nga periudha e angazhimit në Universitetin e Kalifornisë në San Diego. Peter Prifti ka ndjekur me vëmendje ngjarjet në Kosovë që nga viti 1968, kur u artikulua “Kosova Republikë” dhe ka botuar shumë artikuj për situatën dhe gjendjen e popullit shqiptar në Kosovë. Më 1999-ën, kur çështja e Kosovës ziente në mbarë botën, ai botoi te Columbia University New York “Konfrontim në Kosovë – Lufta shqiptaro-serbe 1969-1999”. “Ky libër pati jehonë në Amerikë dhe është ribotuar si diçka e rrallë për botimet akademike”,- thotë Naum Prifti.  Aida Tuci

*Krijimtaria e botuar e Peter Priftit*

- Socialist Albania since 1944(USA 1978)

- Confrontation in Kosova-The Albanian-Serb struggle, 1969-1999 (USA 1999)

- Remote Albania-the politics of isolation (Tiranë, 1st edition 1999; 2nd edition 2000)

- Gjuha është organizëm i gjallë (Shtëpia Botuese Lilo-Tiranë 1995)

- Landof Albanians- Acrossroads of pain and pride (Tiranë 2002)

- Mozaik shqiptar (Publicistikë-Portrete-Studime-Recensione-Pjesë teatrale)-Botoi Buzuku në Prishtinë 2003.

*Me bashkautorë*

- Standard Albanian me L. Newmark dhe F. Hubbard (USA 1982)

- Spoken Albanian me L. Newmark, I Haznedari dhe F. Hubbard Vol

I-II-III, USA 1980)

- Readingsin Albanian me L. Newmark dhe F. Hubbard (USA 1979)

MAPO

----------

